# net-wireles/bluez-libs and bluez-utils or net-wireless/bluez

## rasmusen

Hello all, 

I want an applicaction to send files to my phone over bluetooth, I have tries the howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

This howto says that i need to install net-wireless/bluez-libs and bluez-utils for bluestooth, after the howto, i try to install openobex and obexftp...i can scan my phone but i not be able to send a file (obexfp -b XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:X -p /path/file.jpg)...

i see that exists the ebuild net-wireless/bluez, if i try to emerge this ebuild, i find a har block with bluez-libs and bluez-utils....

what packages i must install?

do you know if openftp is correct in gentoo ??

another application to send files to my phone??

thanks...

P.D: sorry for my English...

--------------------------------------

hello, i have working with bluez-libs and utils (at console)..i think that the problem is that hcid ignore some configurations on /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf....i con make the pairing process because i dont set the pin....i try with the old paskey-gen, i tru to install the old bluez-pin......

who i can change the pin??

thanks

----------

## FreakWent

I can't figure this out either.

/etc/bluetooth/main.conf is required by hcid, and provided by bluez.

hcid is provided by either bluez-utils or bluez-libs.

bluez and (bluez-utils && bluez-libs) are mutually exclusive (they block each other) so it seems that for bluetooth to work, we need both, but we can't have both, therefore... bluetooth can't work?

Now there's a flaw in this logic but I've been going around in circles for ages now, and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  I suspect that my mistake might be in following http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml in the first place, but since it says Updated July 16, 2009, we should be able to trust it.

In any case, I can't get hciconfig to show anything, no matter what I do, and it used to work with the same hardware before I updated world.

EDIT:   "HCI USB driver" was off in the kernel.  hciconfig works now.

----------

## dmpogo

 *FreakWent wrote:*   

> I can't figure this out either.
> 
> /etc/bluetooth/main.conf is required by hcid, and provided by bluez.
> 
> hcid is provided by either bluez-utils or bluez-libs.
> ...

 

bluez-libs+bluez-utils is a stable 3.36 branch

single package bluez-4.39 is unstable (~) under gentoo.  It contains the libraries, daemons and command tools.

It looks like in bluez-4.39   hcid daemon is replaced by bluetoothd daemon.

bluetooth-guide follows the stable branch (which makes sense), but even there it is lagging behind despite the claim to be updated. For example sdpd daemon is depreciated long before 3.36.     Supposedly new hcid/bluetoothd have internal sdpd functionality,  say /etc/init.d/bluetooth from bluez-4.39 says

        ebegin "    Starting bluetoothd"

        # -s enables internal sdp server

        start-stop-daemon --start \

                --exec /usr/sbin/bluetoothd

[/code]

however man page to bluetoothd does not mention '-s' flag

[code]

----------

